# Clutch problem with Montana 2840



## Beau (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey guys/gals,

Well the clutch does not disengage. The pedal doesn't feel different and the pedal travel has not changed. Worked fine and then didn't work at all.

So before I start taking things apart does anyone have any suggestions to try? And if I do need to get into it does anyone have any tips/tricks or things I should know?

I appreciate any help.


----------

